# الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت



## سيدرا (12 أكتوبر 2012)

وعادت الينا ممسحة [URL="http://www.kharjawi.net/vb/t47816.html"]الترا [/URL][URL="http://www.kharjawi.net/vb/t47816.html"]البخاريه [/URL]المطوره بمميزاتها الجديده
H2O Ultra 3×1"
الأختيار الذكي لكل ربة منزل تحرص على تعقيم وتطهير منزلها "بالبخار النفاث" بعيدا عن المنظفات الضارة


هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 800x600 الابعاد 102KB.




*تتميز الممسحة البخارية الترا المطورة بالآتي *​ 


مفتاح البخار الموجود باليد أتوماتيكي (بالمنتجات الأخرى يحتاج لضغط طوال فترة التشغل مما يؤدي لألم باليد وعدم راحة أثناء الإستخدام 
وجود كتالوج عربي 
مُضاف بالكتالوج صور لطريقة تركيب الملحقات - الاكسسوارات الاضافية
تم إضافة قطعة قماش لون أزرق عالية الإمتصاص -علماً بأنها تباع بشكل منفصل من المصنع نفسه
التانكي لونه أزرق شفاف لرؤية مستوى الماء بوضوح - *بالمنتجات القديمة لونه اسود يصعب رؤية مستوى الماء* ​ 


بالإضافة لتميزنا بالضمان الحقيقي داخل المملكة وتوفر الصيانة وقطع الغيار
وجود قطع أقمشة إضافية عند طلب العميل ​ 


لجميع أنواع الأرضيات .. للبلاط والسيراميك والرخام والباركيه والخشب والموكيت والسجاد​ 





الممسحة البخارية المذهلة ​ 





جهزت بقطع إضافية لتلبي رغباتنا ​





تذيب الدهون العالقة بالفرن والميكرويف ​ 




لتعقيم ألعاب الأطفال دون أستخدام المعقمات الضارة بصحتهم​ 




لكل سطح بالمنزل ​ 




للكنب والستائر والخزائن ومراتب السرير والحمامات فهي تعقم وتطهر وتقتل الجراثيم ​ 


لها إستخدامات متعددة تغنيك عن باقي أجهزة التنظيف ​ 




لها 13 قطعة اكسسوارات اضافية ​ 




وداعا للعث والنمل والحشرات الضارة التي نراها أو لا نراها​ 




تأتيك بكتالوج معرب بالكامل، ترجمناه من أجلكم أنتم للاستفادة من مميزات المنتج بكل يسر وسهولة فراحتكم مطلبنا.​ 




السعر 495 ريال فقط​ 




متوفرة باللون الاحمر ​ 




ضمان لمدة 1 سنة​ 



ضمان حقيقي داخل المملكة ​ 




من مؤسسة تجارة بلا حدود ​ 




(بخلاف بعض المنتجات الأخرى المشابهه ضمانها ضمان المصنع -الضمان الدولي- أو لايوجد عليها ضمان فقط ضمان التشغيل)​ 





شروط سريان الضمان​ 




الرجاء استخدام الماء العذب عند التنظيف (يمكن استخدام ماء الصنبور اذا كان الماء صالح للشرب ولا يوجد به املاح أو شوائب) . ​ 




الرجاء عدم استخدام أي منظف أو مطهر أو معطر داخل الممسحة حيث انها تقوم بتعطيل الجهاز.​ 





## في حالة الإخلال بأي مما ورد اعلاه فالضمان يبطل فوراً ##​ 



--------------------------------------------

للطــــــــــــــــلب 0561682140​
التوصيل في الخــــــــــــرج والرياض يدا بيد​
www.ceedra-mall.com​


----------



## tjarksa (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

الله يوفقك .


----------



## الربع99 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

رففففففففففففع


----------



## الربع99 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

وفقكم الله لمايحب ويرضى


----------



## الربع99 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

Uuuuuuuuuup


----------



## الربع99 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

رففففففففففففع


----------



## الربع99 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك..


----------



## الربع99 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

سبحان الله


----------



## الربع99 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## الربع99 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

*استغفر الله عدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته*​


----------



## سيدرا (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

استغفر الله


----------



## سيدرا (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

استغفر الله


----------



## الربع99 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## سيدرا (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

استغفر الله


----------



## الربع99 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

:clapinghand::clapinghand:


----------



## الربع99 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

:sm3::sm3:


----------



## الربع99 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

:sm3::sm3:


----------



## الربع99 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

:clapinghand::sm3:


----------



## الربع99 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

صلوا على محمد


----------



## الربع99 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

اللهم إنك تعلم سري وعلانيتي فاقبل معذرتي، وتعلم حاجتي فاعطني سؤالي، وتعلم ما في نفسي فأغفر لي ذنوبي، اللهم إني أسألك إيمانا يباشر قلبي، ويقينا صادقاً حتى أعلم أنه لايصيبني إلا ماكتبته عليّ، والرضا بما قسمته لي يا ذا الجلال والإكرام)


----------



## الربع99 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

استغفر الله واتوب اليه


----------



## الربع99 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupp


----------



## الربع99 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

صلوا على محمد


----------



## الربع99 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## الربع99 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

سبحااااان الله


----------



## الربع99 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

ررررررررررررفع


----------



## الربع99 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

سبحاااااااان الله


----------



## الربع99 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

وفقكم الله لمايحب ويرضى


----------



## الربع99 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

الحمدلله الحمدلله


----------



## الربع99 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

استغفر الله وأتوب إليه


----------



## الربع99 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

ررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## الربع99 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

رررررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## الربع99 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

استغفر الله


----------



## الربع99 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

وووووفقكم الله لمايحب ويرضى


----------



## الربع99 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

استغفر الله استغفر الله


----------



## الربع99 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

رررررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## الربع99 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

ررررررررررررررفع


----------



## سيدرا (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

=====================


----------



## الربع99 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

رررررررررررفع


----------



## الربع99 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

الله أكبررررررر


----------



## الربع99 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

استغفر الله العظييييييييييييم


----------



## الربع99 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررففففففففع


----------



## الربع99 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

رررررررررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## الربع99 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## الربع99 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

رررررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## الربع99 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## الربع99 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

استغفر الله وأتوب إليه


----------



## الربع99 (1 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

استغفر الله واتوب اليه


----------



## الربع99 (2 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

استغفر الله العظييم


----------



## الربع99 (3 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

استغفر الله عدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


----------



## الربع99 (4 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

استغفر الله واتوب اليه


----------



## الربع99 (7 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

استغفر الله وأتوب اليه


----------



## الربع99 (8 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه


----------



## الربع99 (8 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه


----------



## الربع99 (9 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

نور الله قلوبكم


----------



## الربع99 (10 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

أستغفر الله العظيم


----------



## الربع99 (11 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

رررررررررررررررفع


----------



## الربع99 (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## الربع99 (13 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

رررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## الربع99 (15 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

ررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## الربع99 (15 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

.....................


----------



## الربع99 (18 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

رررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## الربع99 (19 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

رفع الله قدررركم


----------



## الربع99 (20 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

استغفر الله وأتوب إليه


----------



## الربع99 (23 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

اللهم وفقنا لماتحب وترضى


----------



## الربع99 (25 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الربع99 (26 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## الربع99 (27 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

رررررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## الربع99 (28 يناير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

وفقكم الله لمايحب ويرضى


----------



## الربع99 (2 فبراير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

....................................


----------



## الربع99 (4 فبراير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

رررررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## الربع99 (5 فبراير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## الربع99 (7 فبراير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

الحمدلله الحمدلله


----------



## سيدرا (8 فبراير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

======================


----------



## الربع99 (9 فبراير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه


----------



## الربع99 (11 فبراير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

الحمدلله الحمدلله


----------



## الربع99 (11 فبراير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

رررررررررفع


----------



## الربع99 (13 فبراير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

................................


----------



## الربع99 (13 فبراير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

رررررررررررررفع


----------



## الربع99 (14 فبراير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

أستغفر الله عدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


----------



## الربع99 (16 فبراير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

الحمدلله الحمدلله


----------



## الربع99 (17 فبراير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## الربع99 (22 فبراير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه


----------



## سيدرا (24 فبراير 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

استغفر الله


----------



## سيدرا (2 مارس 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

===========================


----------



## سيدرا (24 مايو 2013)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## سيدرا (25 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

استغفر الله


----------



## سيدرا (30 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: الممسحه البخاريه h2o البخاريه الحمراء المطوره لراحة ست البيت*

انستقرام ceedramall
0561682140 واتساب


----------

